# VServer extern erreichbar machen



## Darkhell (10. März 2008)

Hallo zusamm,

ich brauche eure Hilfe. ICh habe einen VServer installiert und bei dyndns.org Domains (Hosts) angelegt. diese verweisen nun auf meinen internen Rechner mit der IP 10.0.100.181. Dieser Rechner ist der VServer-Host. Mein VServer hat die IP 10.0.100.137. ich möchte das die domain vs3.ath.cx auf den Vserver verweist. wie geht das


----------



## zerix (10. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde einfach mal sagen mit NAT. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Darkhell (10. März 2008)

Er soll ja nicht die ip auflösen, sondern die domain

es geht darum die domains vs1.ath.cx vs2.ath.cx vs3.ath.cx....., die auf eine IP verweisen aufzulösen. D.h.:

Client(Browser:vs3.ath.cx) -> dyndns (weiterleitung an dynamische IP) -> Masterserver (Auflösung der domain in die passende IP) -> Vserver #3

//edit: habe die domain (den host) in die /etc/hosts eingetragen. Auf dem lokalen rechner funktioniert dies, jedoch auf einem andern internen rechner im lan schon nicht mehr. Über IP sind die Vserver im LAN immer zu errecihen


----------



## zerix (10. März 2008)

Mein Vorschlag wäre halt gewesen, dass wenn eine Anfrage an deinen Masterserver kommt, er die Anfrage per NAT einfach an den Virtuellen Server weiterleitet.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Darkhell (10. März 2008)

Ja aber wie soll ich das anstellen? habe schon gegooglet, aber da steht nur was von IP weiterleitung, d.h. 238.25.15.738 (extern) weiterleiten nach 192.0.162.1 (intern)

Aber ich habe leider nichts von virtual hosts oder hosts gelesen. Wenn du mehr weißt, erklär es mir bitte, ich bin völliger neuling auf dem gebiet...


----------



## zerix (10. März 2008)

Schau dir mal das an. Dann wird dir vielleicht etwas klarer was NAT ist und wie man es konfiguriert.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Darkhell (10. März 2008)

Hmmm? ich glaub' du hast den link vergessen ;-)


----------



## zerix (10. März 2008)

Jetzt wo du es sagst, fällt es mir auch auf. 

http://www.karlrupp.net/de/computer/nat_tutorial

MFG

Sascha


----------

